# Elk Shaving Set



## Aredee (Jul 12, 2010)

This is a shaving set I made for my father.  It is made out of elk antler.
As always I love seeing comments on items or pictures.  I am always looking to get better:biggrin:


----------



## pentex (Jul 12, 2010)

really really nice.


----------



## CV Wood (Jul 12, 2010)

Those are great. I have not turned any antler but I have order some to give it a shot. I like the colors in the elk antler you used. What did you seal the antler with?


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Very sharp


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice!  I really need to do one of those shaving kits...Antler looks great with it!


----------



## Don in phoenix (Jul 12, 2010)

Great job on the set. I have been working on a razor and brush made with sanbar stag. Hope your Dad likes it, which I'm sure he will


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice! I've been wanting to make a razor and brush and I have some elk antler in the shop, will give it a try.


----------



## pensmyth (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice, where did you find your razor kit at?


----------



## Papa mark (Jul 12, 2010)

Good looking set, colors go together very well together.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice job on both.


----------



## el_d (Jul 12, 2010)

Great look. Realy love the antler.


----------



## titan2 (Jul 13, 2010)

So, that's what an Elk shaves with!!!

Nice looking set you got there!


Barney


----------



## Aredee (Jul 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you for all the comments.  
As far as the finish I used a CA glue.  I bought the kit  and the brush from http://thegoldennib.com/ (side note use the badger hair, boars hair is not as nice to use.)


----------



## Dudley Young (Jul 13, 2010)

Super nice. BZ


----------

